# Weird "lump?" on bettas side



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

(THE INFO ABOUT TANK ARE IN MY POST BELOW IN THIS DISSCUSION)
Hello, my betta fish has a weird "growth", or something on his side. Idk if it is on both, but i think on the other side it is smaller. I noticed it about a month ago, he is pretty skinny but i realised it recently too. He eats 5 hikari biogold betta pellets (people say that it has too much grain, but he likes it and doesnt want to eat flakes) 2 times a day, so it makes 10 pellets a day. 2 weeks ago he was eating 8 a day. He doesn't always eat all 10 pellets but thats how much i give him. I gotta say that he's pretty lazy, my previous betta (i was a kid back then), which unfortunately was kept in a fish bowl was very active. This one has 25 liter tank, filter, heater (25-27 celcius degree) and maaany live plants. 2 days ago i gave him alder cones. He often sleeps under the filter at night, during the daytime he spends most time in plants. Here's photo of the growth/lump/raised scales. It does not look like dropsy for me. Some people suggested parasites. He has also some torn fins but thats from beggining and doesnt seem to change nor worse nor better. Any ideas on the lump and being skinny? (when he went to tank he was making nests constantly, and at some point stopped, i mention this if this can help you)


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

please fill out this form and paste it here. Thank you. PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 25 Liters - 6,6 gallons i think
Does it have a filter? yes
Does it have a heater? yes
What temperature is your tank? 25-27 *°C (77 °F- 80°F)*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No stones, but i think there is aeration in the filter.
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? Nope, just betta and maaany invasive, small, round snails

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? hikari betta biogold
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets. He used to eat flakes but didn't seem to like them. Now he doesn't even touch flakes. He loves pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 5 pellets in the morning (usually when i get up- 8:00 am - 9:00 am) and 5 in the evening (9:00 pm)

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? every 3-4 weeks
What percentage of water did you change? about 30-40%
What is the source of your water? from the tap but it sits overnight before changing (with eskalarin, which makes tap water good for fish tank)
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? I do vacuum the substrate
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Tropical aqua care Aqua plant (macroelements for plants), Tropical aqua care bacto active ( bacterias for fish tanks), and tropical aqua care eskalarin (idk how to say it in english, but it should be added to tap water- it sort of makes it good for aquarium.) and alder cones.

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? I didn't ever checked them, so i don't know. Plants are growing fast and well

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? a month ago maybe?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? A lump has appeared on his side. Doesn't look like dropsy to me. It might be raised scales. And he's skinny i'd say.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? I don't really think something has changed in his behavior. He's lazy and rests on plants very often.
Is your Betta still eating? Yes. When i was feeding him 8 pellets a day, he was eating them almost instantly. When i give him 10 daily he often leaves one or two.
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Nope, but i put alder cones into his tank.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No. He's always had kinda "torn/ripped" find, but they don't become ripped more and it's only ends. So i don't consider this a problem.
How long have you owned your Betta? About 28 months.
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? I don't think so, except those fins. I didn't see if he was skinny back then but i dont think he had this lump.
This is my first fish kept in real(there were two betta fishes kept in bowl aquariums when i was little and didn't know :/), good aquarium. Unfortunately at the first month or two he was kept in the bowl aquarium but then when i've read about how bad it is i bought this aquarium.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Can we see another picture from another angle?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Can we see another picture from another angle?


Sorry it took me so long, but yesterday it was evening and he went sleeping under the filter and i couldnt catch it.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there. Firstly, I would recommend changing to a different food such as Omega One Betta Buffet, New Life Spectrum, Fluval Bug Bites, or Northfin Pellets and feed small amounts 3-4 times a day. I would also up water changes to 25% weekly. How long has the bump been there?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hi there. Firstly, I would recommend changing to a different food such as Omega One Betta Buffet, New Life Spectrum, Fluval Bug Bites, or Northfin Pellets and feed small amounts 3-4 times a day. I would also up water changes to 25% weekly. How long has the bump been there?


I've noticed it a few weeks ago, less than month ago probably. When i'm in town i'll try to buy some better food for him, and i'm gonna try not to forget about weekly changing. Probably i won't find food u suggest in Poland but i've got some good options that betta keepers from pl have suggested me.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Perfect! If you can send me a link to them I can look it over and get back to you


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I can't find it in english but i'll try to at least translate whats inside this feed: Tropical Soft Line Betta pokarm dla ryb 5g - sklep Cziko


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

fish and fish products (herring meal/flour (idk, probably something like a bone meal) 14%), molluscs and crustaceans (including kalanus meal 1,7%), vegetable protein extracts, cereals, insects (insect larvae meal 5%), algae (Ascophyllum nodosum 1,5%), products of plant origin (including red pepper extract 2 700 mg/kg), fruits 1%, yeast (including Beta-1,3/1,6-Glukan 1 000 mg/kg), oils and fats, feed materials of mineral origin.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

flour is not great is fish products. If you are seeing wheat flour ,that's a filler and it is not the best for your fish.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> flour is not great is fish products. If you are seeing wheat flour ,that's a filler and it is not the best for your fish.


I meant the flour or meal (idk how its named) you get from crushing probably dried herring or herrings bones if you mean food i linked.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would look for something with flour farther down the list-look for ingredients like blackworms, black soldier fly larvae, spirulina, fish meal, shrimp meal etc. Avoid wheat flour, soybean meal, potato protein, and sorbitol high up on the list as they are fillers.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I would look for something with flour farther down the list-look for ingredients like blackworms, black soldier fly larvae, spirulina, fish meal, shrimp meal etc. Avoid wheat flour, soybean meal, potato protein, and sorbitol high up on the list as they are fillers.





KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I would look for something with flour farther down the list-look for ingredients like blackworms, black soldier fly larvae, spirulina, fish meal, shrimp meal etc. Avoid wheat flour, soybean meal, potato protein, and sorbitol high up on the list as they are fillers.


Ok but what about my betta? What's that lump?


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Is it only on one side or both sides? When did it appear?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Krank said:


> I can't find it in english but i'll try to at least translate whats inside this feed: Tropical Soft Line Betta pokarm dla ryb 5g - sklep Cziko


Here is the translation:
Ingredients: fish and fish derivatives (herring meal 14%), molluscs and crustaceans (including calanus meal 1.7%), vegetable protein extracts, cereals, insects (insect larvae meal 5%), algae (Ascophyllum nodosum 1.5%), derivatives of vegetable origin (including red pepper extract 2 700 mg/kg), fruit 1%, yeasts (including Beta-1.3/1.6-Glucan 1 000 mg/kg), oils and fats, minerals.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Here is the translation:
> Ingredients: fish and fish derivatives (herring meal 14%), molluscs and crustaceans (including calanus meal 1.7%), vegetable protein extracts, cereals, insects (insect larvae meal 5%), algae (Ascophyllum nodosum 1.5%), derivatives of vegetable origin (including red pepper extract 2 700 mg/kg), fruit 1%, yeasts (including Beta-1.3/1.6-Glucan 1 000 mg/kg), oils and fats, minerals.


Thanks for better translation :d


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Is it only on one side or both sides? When did it appear?


On one side, or on both but on one it's so small As i said it appeared a few weeks ago.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hmmm...I'm almost thinking that may be him recovering from being so skinny and the "lump" is his internal organs and him becoming a healthy weight. I would be more concerned if it was on one side but if it appears even and not tumor-like, I think this may be a good thing! Only time will tell, if you can get some more pictures that would be great.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Hmmm...I'm almost thinking that may be him recovering from being so skinny and the "lump" is his internal organs and him becoming a healthy weight. I would be more concerned if it was on one side but if it appears even and not tumor-like, I think this may be a good thing! Only time will tell, if you can get some more pictures that would be great.


TOday i saw that it's on 2 sides but on one its a little smaller. The best picture would be from above but he likes hiding and its hard to catch him in nice position but i'll be trying. I got him this feed i was talking about, it has far less cereal than the first one but idk if he'll eat it as he didn't want to eat flaky feeds. I'll see in the evening. About lump being recovering thing - i started recovering him after i saw this so idk.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Well he ate it all, just like previous pellets


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes please-top down pics would be great. Could you catch him in a smaller container by chance?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Yes please-top down pics would be great. Could you catch him in a smaller container by chance?


I'll try


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

That's the pretty nice picture i'd say. This white thing is some junk. It fell down after i took the photo. Between leaves you can see the lump


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

@KekeTheBettaDoc Here:


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He ate only one pellet today (new one). I gave him old pellets then and he didn't eat it too


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He stays near the "ground", doesn't want to swim upwards. When i poke his tail he only swims a bit and once he only swam upwards, just to go to the ground other way. He almost doesn't want to swim on his own, only changes position sometimes. I don't know what to do


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Nothing has changed... Didn't eat his breakfast today. He's in fish bowl with low water level, right temperature of water. The water is fresh with esklarin thing. It has stayed overnight before putting him in


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Seems to be an internal tumor then. You can try treating with antibiotics (Kanaplex), but for a tumor of this size you may want to consider humane euthanasia.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He ate three pellets from the ground!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Seems to be an internal tumor then. You can try treating with antibiotics (Kanaplex), but for a tumor of this size you may want to consider humane euthanasia.


I don't have kanaplex. I'll leave him in hospital tank for a while and update u if anything happens. Maybe u've got other advices?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He ate a sunken pellet and three pellets floating on the water by himself!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘m following your boy‘s issues (and would‘ve posted any recommendations if I had any).
Good to read that he‘s eating so much again!
Let‘s see how he fares with you care and frequent little water changes in the QT tank plus enough nutrition.
That‘s about anything you can do - without having antibiotics on hand (and I‘m quite sure that Keke recommended them because they MIGHT work but knows that there‘s really nothing of a guarantee, especially with internal tumors).
Low lights, something to hide and and a lot of good hopes from Germany!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> I‘m following your boy‘s issues (and would‘ve posted any recommendations if I had any).
> Good to read that he‘s eating so much again!
> Let‘s see how he fares with you care and frequent little water changes in the QT tank plus enough nutrition.
> That‘s about anything you can do - without having antibiotics on hand (and I‘m quite sure that Keke recommended them because they MIGHT work but knows that there‘s really nothing of a guarantee, especially with internal tumors).
> Low lights, something to hide and and a lot of good hopes from Germany!


I don't have anything for him to give him to hide in, in fact he barely moves - just sometimes a bit and from time to time he goes upwards to take a breath of air. There is no filter in hospital tank because of low water level but i change a bit of water every 2/3 
hours to keep it warm


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Is there a heater in the tank?


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Is there a heater in the tank?


Heaters help with recovery a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Is there a heater in the tank?


There is no heater - it's small water bowl and i couldn't put a heater in there because the level of water is too low (about 2,5/2,7 inches) but as i said i care about keeping it warm by pouring in warm water and adjusting the water level then. Poor boy is eating when i put some pellets in the water but he still doesn't move a lot, just sometimes swims upwards to take some air (


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I was looking at photos on the internet and cyst and internal tumor looks very similiar to what my boy has. But idk if he's that sick because of this. I boutht him in december 2018


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

You could get one of this cheap plastic or mesh breeder boxes and float him in his main tank. That will make it easier to keep a steady temperature. 
Any other clean box would do the job aswell - however you have to change the water inside frequently in that case.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

HE MADE A BIG POOP first in 2 days and idk if even first in 3 days! He eats food from a toothpick well


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> You could get one of this cheap plastic or mesh breeder boxes and float him in his main tank. That will make it easier to keep a steady temperature.
> Any other clean box would do the job aswell - however you have to change the water inside frequently in that case.


I talked with fish-guy and he said not to move him cuz moving him makes him weaker (because of stress)


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He's acting same today - not better nor worse. I remember when i was keeping him in the bowl (he was healthy) and he was barely moving. If it goes like that for longer, i may put him in the tank to see if he's better (hopefully)


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I would really recommend moving him to a tank with a heater and some aeration as constantly fluctuating temps can make him sicker.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> I would really recommend moving him to a tank with a heater and some aeration as constantly fluctuating temps can make him sicker.


The heater in tank heats water to 77 F, so almost exact temperature it can get in the bowl. Today or tomorrow i'll try to put him either in the tank or in some vessel in shape on his tank to see if he swims. When i kept him at bowl barely was swimming there. If he gets better, then probably he'll go to tank.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I've found a vessel which i could put a heater in! (It's this glass, large dish where you can roast chicken in)


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Krank said:


> I've found a vessel which i could put a heater in! (It's this glass, large dish where you can roast chicken in)


Good. The fluctuation of water temperature will stress out your fish. I had an issue similar to yours in thanksgiving when my heater went out. Betta heaters should do 79-80 so maybe you need a new heater or thermometer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He's in this vessel with a heater. It's also a bit bigger.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Good. The fluctuation of water temperature will stress out your fish. I had an issue similar to yours in thanksgiving when my heater went out. Betta heaters should do 79-80 so maybe you need a new heater or thermometer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may buy a new heater when i'm in town. I hope my boy gets better


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He swims much more after the move!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

When he pooped, idk if there wasn't a piece of snail shell in his poo. I've got some kind of snails in main tank - from a few snails that probably snuck up on plants they've transformed into full community that hopefully regulates itself now and doesn't get any larger. I've seen my boy eating snail once, and ever a few times when he ate them but spit out after a few moves of jaw.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He made another poop and hides under the heater a lot, swims much more than before and eats pellets from surface!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

And another poop


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

I put him in his main tank today, 50% of water was changed 2 times this week and yesterday 30%. He seems alright, eats from surface, swims.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Sounds great! Could you see any change concerning the lump?


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Sounds great! Could you see any change concerning the lump?


Idk if it hasn't became a bit bigger. But probably he was sick due to alder cones. He lived in water without them for 2 years and i gave 3 alder gones in three days to his tank (one daily) maybe it was too fast maybe they weren't preserved nicely idk but for sure i wont use them ever again.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He ate his breakfast (missed only one pellet, but idk if he ate it later or it sunk cuz it isn't there anymore), spends as much time in upper parts of tank as on the lower parts. He seems alright.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Krank said:


> He ate his breakfast (missed only one pellet, but idk if he ate it later or it sunk cuz it isn't there anymore), spends as much time in upper parts of tank as on the lower parts. He seems alright.


That's nice that he's doing better.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

AlphaBettas said:


> That's nice that he's doing better.


He's doing faaar better. Doesn't seem like wanting to go "somewhere". Some people told me that he might be old and dying out of age but as you can see he doesn't give up.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

@KekeTheBettaDoc @aidan_1549 @Feanor , Suddenly yesterday he went same as in the beginning of the illness... He stays near the bottom, barely wants to swim, and doesn't want to eat. This time i haven't put anything in his tank. I've only feed him with a long skewer because he didn't want to eat from the feeding ring...


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

+ hes breathing heavily since yesterday


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I‘m sorry to read that your boy‘s condition changed to worse again.

Could you get get him to eat again meanwhile?
Did you see any change concerning the size/structure of the lump?

If nobody answers it doesn‘t mean that nobody cares.

I‘m sure if our more experienced members could think of a new approach to a possible treatment they would be more than happy to advice you on such.

So please keep on updating here nonetheless. All info is relevant.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> I‘m sorry to read that your boy‘s condition changed to worse again.
> 
> Could you get get him to eat again meanwhile?
> Did you see any change concerning the size/structure of the lump?
> ...


He died yesterday. He kept sitting in one place for a few hours and before dying he went to hide in plants.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

What should i do before buying a new betta? I mean, should i change the water or something, so that new one wouldn't get sick?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

It seems it was his time...sorry to read he‘s passed. You really tried your best and couldn‘t have done more.

I would say it‘s up to you if you just let the tank run for 2-3 weeks and do your regular water changes or if you set it up all new.


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Yesterdat i got a new betta male, he's a bit smaller and has healthier looking fins (i assume the previous one was biting his fins as it didn't look like fin rot). Yesterday he was spitting out this softline betta feed (better one) but today he eats it nicely. He already made a big nest near the filter!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

He acts just like the previous one when he was young. Calm, curious, swims around calmly and maked a nest on start.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I wish you all the best for your new Betta!

Always keep his water and environment clean and care well for him! And make sure you post pictures if you like!

P.S.: I just wonder why you asked how to proceed with the tank after your Betta passed and didn‘t even wait for a response?!


----------



## Krank (Jul 16, 2020)

Feanor said:


> I wish you all the best for your new Betta!
> 
> Always keep his water and environment clean and care well for him! And make sure you post pictures if you like!
> 
> P.S.: I just wonder why you asked how to proceed with the tank after your Betta passed and didn‘t even wait for a response?!


It was late evening when you replied and i've already bought the little one


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

No worries. All the best!


----------



## itsme_bettafishlover (Mar 16, 2021)

aidan_1549 said:


> please fill out this form and paste it here. Thank you. PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...


please fill out this form and paste it here. Thank you. PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so we can...

Yes


----------

